# Numéro de la dernier version.



## sioul974 (20 Septembre 2020)

Je souhaiterai savoir le numéro de la dernière version des airpods pro ? 
Les miens indiquent le numéro 3A283.
Merci par avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Septembre 2020)

Audio spatial et bascule automatique dans le nouveau firmware des AirPods 2 et AirPods Pro
					

Apple met à jour le firmware des AirPods de 2e génération et les AirPods Pro. Le logiciel interne est numéroté 3A283, il remplace les versions 2D15 (AirPods 2) et 2D27 (AirPods Pro) actuelles. Apple étant Apple, on ignore absolument tout de cette mise à jour des écouteurs, qui s'installe de...




					www.watchgeneration.fr


----------

